# Almond/Bitter Almond Essential Oil?



## cloudedreverie (Dec 11, 2013)

Hey everyone!

I really love the scent of almonds and I know of a few potential customers for an almond scented CP soap, but I haven't had any luck finding any bitter almond essential oil anywhere. I know that Aura Cacia sells a small quantity of it, but I was hoping to have some other options. 

I'm not interested in the fragrance oil, even though I know that's an option. I really want to try and see if I have any luck getting the essential oil. 

Does anyone know where I could get it?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## judymoody (Dec 11, 2013)

Bitter almond EO is a controlled substance because of the Prussic Acid which is toxic.  It requires all sorts of special forms to obtain.  You can get it with the prussic acid removed.  I think From Nature With Love might have it.  There are also synthetic forms which are chemically virtually identical to the real thing (benzaldehyde).

You also might be able to find it at a cake or candy supply store.


----------



## cloudedreverie (Dec 11, 2013)

Oh jeez, I knew that it was somewhat restricted, but I didn't realize it was to that extent! So I'd be looking bitter almond without prussic acid, or benzaldehyde.

Thank you!


----------

